
There is Nothing Wrong with Being Alone - CMartucci
http://whatblag.com/post/4197874796/there-is-nothing-wrong-with-being-alone
======
petercooper
_Every coaster someone moves, every chair that is dragged from the dining room
into the living room, every minor adjustment is mentally noted. The second we
say goodnight and close the door, I press the reset button—every little item
goes back to what I consider its proper position._

That's going a lot further than merely being introverted. It sounds like OCPD.
Is there anything wrong with that? Not really, unless it impedes on what you
_want_ to do and get out of life. There's no need to justify it.

~~~
CMartucci
I think perhaps I should rephrase that section to sound less extreme. It
sounds like I'm sitting there with my eye-twitching, watching every little
movement. While I do NOTICE minor changes, I shouldn't say that I notice them
ALL, and I certainly do not fixate on them. I'm just the type of person that
needs to clean up after someone leaves.

------
rick888
I suppose that's fine for you. However, I used to be the same way..and after
years of this, I realized how many things in life that I missed.

You can't ever get that time or those experiences back. Once you are old,
there is no rewind.

~~~
CMartucci
I understand, but there are plenty of experiences I know I will enjoy with my
girlfriend and a few close friends. I plan on traveling the world and seeing
great works of art.

